# Civillian MRE's VS military MRE's



## OldeTSgt (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to be able to get military MRE's at the commissary and I would keep a few in my vehicles in case I got stranded and now me and the wife are putting together a emergency kit in our horse trailer and vehicles and was wondering if getting the civillian ones with a heater is better than the military ones - I know I have to watch the inspection dates and control temps and stuff - but the military MRE's were pretty handy - they had everything we need in them except water and we usually carry a gallon or two in our vehicle anyway - and the military ones have a heater in them them that was pretty awesome (we got MRE's when we went to the field and I generally came home with a dozen that my squadron mates did not eat) They make handy bag warmers too - we used to tape them up, put them in the cardboard box and slip them in our sleeping bags (Survival School area at Cusick can get damned cold in the winter ) after dinner and when we turned in we pulled them out (some left them in) and it was pretty warm.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While edible, the civilian one are just as bad as the military MREs. Bazinga.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I like the military MRE's better ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have 5 cases stashed here at the house ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, It pays to know people @ Ft. Bragg ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Quit Bragging


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

After Katrina here all we could get were the military MRE's. I'm still alive after eating them.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can not buy military grade MRE's in a civilian market this is against the law (even though some still do). the difference between the two is not the food it is the extra stuff like waterproof matches the flameless heaters ect. and possibly the packaging (it has were and who made it labeled on it) otherwise they are about the same -also note the civilian type might have the actual brand name in it like Hershey, while the military would have something like ; bar, chocolate 1 each printed on a generic package.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd rather have the military MRE's. I miss the chicken tetrazzini, vegetable crackers with jalapeno cheese, and pound cakes. The new menus kinda suck. Can't make chocolate icing anymore.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

:armata_PDT_42:
I still have a boot box filled with MRE water heaters.
I used to make those MRE "bombs" with a large mouth Mt.Dew bottle.
They echoed nicely off the barracks !


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

GrumpyBiker said:


> I still have a boot box filled with MRE water heaters.
> I used to make those MRE "bombs" with a large mouth Mt.Dew bottle.
> They echoed nicely off the barracks !


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the freeze-dried Cold Weather MREs . Lighter, tastier, and you can eat em dry.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't know what your budget is but either one is expensive! I've only seen them for $6-$8 a meal, which is at least $50 a day for my small family of three. Great for a 72 hour bag but not much past that unless you're making bank like a politician. For three days, I'm not sure the difference matters much.

I did this: Robot Check for our bug out bags. But I really think in the first 3 days, food will be exceedingly plentiful. When power goes out after a hurricane, everybody cooks the food in their freezer and eats what's in the fridge.

I can buy 10 cans of Ravioli for $8.80 and I don't need to cook it and I don't need water to make it. It's made with TVP, but it's better than eating your neighbor's dog.

I do trust the shelf-life of a military MRE above all else. Not that they will last longer, but they will exceed advertised shelf life above anything else.


----------



## OldeTSgt (Jul 25, 2012)

As I said in the my initial post it is mostly for keeping in our two vehicles and or horse trailer - in case something happens - break downs and etc - sometimes up on the high line it could be a while before you get help - even if you can get a signal on cell phones.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MRE's are in my stores and have their place. They are not an economical "catch all" supply of food. Incorporate many types of food (that you will eat) and learn to preserve food by canning, freezing in a food saver bag, rice, beans, etc. in 5 gallon food grade container, de hydrating etc..


if you won't do that eat canned chili, chicken, soups, sardines, corned beef, spam, sardines, beans, spaghetti etc.....


----------

